# No-texture drywall texture?



## greenthumb_jones (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello all - My husband and I are building a house and have decided to hire out the ceiling drywall for the great room (thankfully). The issue is that having the ceiling finished flat costs A LOT more than finished with texture, but I really hate drywall texture. Our last house had horrible popcorn texture, and I vowed that I would never have texture again. I'm eating those words now, since I really want to have someone else do this part of the drywall work, but we are on a tight budget. 

I'm hoping that someone can suggest a very limited texture style. I've been looking around on the internet but don't feel like I have a good idea of all the options. I'm sure that our drywall contractor could also suggest several, but I want to make sure I know what we are talking about/I know what I want. 

Thanks!


----------



## isola96 (Oct 18, 2011)

If you don't want texture at all then dont do anything but mud and sand down use a thin napped roller to paint with


----------



## isola96 (Oct 18, 2011)

If you use a Heavy napped rolled it will give you a nice texture and will be the easier way or doing it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 25, 2011)

Pay the extra and move on and never regret it. Have any form of texture and your stuck with it.
Just look around at some of the DIY sites with post asking how to get some form of texture off of a wall or ceiling, there's hundreds, there's no one asking how to apply it.
Texture is most often done when someone's just to lazy to do it right and it does not really take all that much extra to do it.
My drywall man charges $14.00 a board, that's a 4' X 12" sheet to hang, finish, and prime first coat, any flaws that show up get fixed before any paint goes on. Worth every penny he gets paid.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 25, 2011)

Smooth is more costly because it is a lot more work to get a nice finish. I agree with Joe, just close your eyes and spend the money, if you don't you will be sorry latter.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 25, 2011)

Put some mud (spackel) in your paint and or primer if you want just a slight texture on your walls "simple tricks"!!


----------

